# Altum angelfish and tank size.



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

Iwant to know if my tank is big enough to handle 4-altum angelfish.its a 3 feet long x 1.5 feet wide x 2 feet tall.i know they get big but i think for 2 years i wont have problem if i get them on small size and raise them in that size of tank.or not????
thanks.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

I think it could be doable. I don't know how they are if two of them decide to pair up, and that is the one concern I can think of. The tank is tall enough, so it is just a question of real estate per fish.

I only have experience with regular angels so this is just my opinion after doing some calculations. you have a 67 gallon tank (as per measurements given) and the four altums would have just over a square foot of area per fish. 

3'x1.5'=4.5'^2
36"x18"x24"/231=67.3 gallons


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

A 90 gal would be better.
Having done 3 Altums tanks...........

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

i know 90 gallons will be better but from the equipment i have(filters , lighting , heater)thats the maximum of the tank i can go 90 will be too much.the thing i want to know is if 4-5 of them in 2-3 inch size will be ok to keep for 1or 2 years.then if i have a chance to upgrade to a bigger tank i will.
Tom you know you big they grow every year?
thanks


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Get 2. If you get the chance to upgrade to a 90 gallon, get more.


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

2???quarter size for almost 70 gallons??i had a very good offer were im going for 5-6 quarter size altums for 10$ a fish.im saying for i want to keep them in this tank to raise them for 1 or if possible 2 years.i cant pass that deal thats why i want to know.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

should be close to full grown in a year from hatching, filled out and done growing by 2 years.

they will be 90% of potential size in 10-12 months. 

because altums are tall fish a taller tank is needed, but they are also cichlids that need adequate horizontal space for each fish. put those two together and it doesn't matter than your tank is almost 70 gallons, it lackes the extra foot of room that the 90 has.

this is a fish that does not need a large tank because it is bulky and thus produces a lot of poop, but because of its shape and social needs.


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

yeah but it will be ok for one year right?i mean its only 5 fish they get almost 13-14 gallons per fish even if the tank is not that long..i didnt know that in a year they reach almost their full size since they get very tall.i was thinking at least half of the full size.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

All angelfish will be nearly full size at one year. This includes the domestic P. scalares, Peruvian altum angelfish, and the true altum angelfish.

I think the question is basically answered. I'm sorry we're not telling you what you want to hear. These fish really need the space due to their great height and social behavior. The fish will potentially form pairs and stake out territories in the aquarium. Each pair needs about 2 feet of aquarium length.

Carlos


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

maybe i was wrong.and thats beacuse i read in a site(i dont remember if it was in the age of aquariums) about a guy that he is keeping 3 altums in a 100 L tank 29 gallon and he was saying that its been almost 7 months and he hasnt seen any problems with his altums and they look very happy. and i found on my Angelfish Guide book that a 55 gallon tank will be a very good grow out tank for 6 quarter size Altums.
Anyway if thats the case i really dont want to have 2 fish for 65-70 gallons its too much( 35 gallons per fish!!!)even in my piranha tank i calculate 15 gallon perfish and they are more aggressive 4 7-9inch fish in 60 gallon.maybe ill go with some cardinal tetras wich are very beautiful.
Thanks everybody for the replies.


----------



## mpw (Nov 5, 2004)

I'll be the first to admit I have a lot less experience than many of the people who have commented here.

However, I have had 10 Altums in a planted 250 litre tank (100x50x50 cm) which I think must be a similar size to yours, together with half a dozen Corys. The Altums started off 10-12 cm tall and now, 10 months later, I would say they are 20-25 cm tall, they look great and I am about to transfer them to a tank three times as large.

So on that basis I personally would not hesitate to keep 4 in a tank for a year. As you probably know, there are few cases of Altums breeding in captivity. If, as suggested above, a pair forms and aggression begins, then I would immediately sell the two wallflowers and make sure your photographic skills and equipment are ready.

What you might perhaps be more concerned about is the appallingly high fatality rate among young Altums. Do be careful where you get them.

Good luck.


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

hey thanks for the info.i wanted to keep them for a year anyway in that tank till i set up a 120 gallon custom tank.


----------

